# Ride my ‘36 motorbike today



## PlasticNerd (Feb 14, 2022)

Put on some parts over the weekend and went for a short ride today. Have a couple more things  to add but it stands up now!!!


----------



## dave429 (Feb 14, 2022)

Post a side profile picture so we can really appreciate it! Looks like a great ride!


----------



## PlasticNerd (Feb 14, 2022)

dave429 said:


> Post a side profile picture so we can really appreciate it! Looks like a great ride!



I tried but it said it was too large??? I used my phone for all the pics!!! 😂😂😂


----------



## PlasticNerd (Feb 14, 2022)




----------



## PlasticNerd (Feb 14, 2022)




----------



## onecatahula (Feb 14, 2022)

Sweet Gary,
Show us that killer downtube script . . 
Cobalt rules !!


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Feb 15, 2022)

$650


----------



## onecatahula (Feb 15, 2022)

750


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 15, 2022)




----------



## PlasticNerd (Feb 15, 2022)

onecatahula said:


> Sweet Gary,
> Show us that killer downtube script . .
> Cobalt rules !!


----------



## dave429 (Feb 15, 2022)

PlasticNerd said:


> I tried but it said it was too large??? I used my phone for all the pics!!! 😂😂😂



Great looking bike. Where did you find the green grass!? We won’t be seeing green like that for at least 3 more months up here in the north country.


----------



## 1817cent (Feb 18, 2022)

Very nice looking bike there!  Where's the tank though?


----------

